# How many 20 lb. bags of gravel for a 20L?



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to be buying eco-complete or flourite in 20lb bags and I'm curious- How many bags do the folks here think I should use for a 20g Long?

As a second question, would two small 20g Filters on either side of the tank be better than getting one large filter?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*For my 20g Long tank I used 1 bag of eco-complete. But I noticed after planting that it could use a bit more, about 5-10 more lbs. But it was already after planting so I didnt bother buying another bag. I use 1 Marine 150 rated for 30 gallon for my 20 gallon long. I could use my extra filter but it seems like a hassel since my tank is doing perfectly fine*


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *For my 20g Long tank I used 1 bag of eco-complete. But I noticed after planting that it could use a bit more, about 5-10 more lbs. But it was already after planting so I didnt bother buying another bag. I use 1 Marine 150 rated for 30 gallon for my 20 gallon long. I could use my extra filter but it seems like a hassel since my tank is doing perfectly fine*



I see, thanks! 

I find myself at an annoying impasse- this Aqueon 20 is probably the crappiest filter I have ever used, but I don't want to simply get rid of it- They are relatively cheap and I have a lot of extra cartridges for them so.. buying another and running two is more economical for me... sadly this filter seems to have trouble filtering my 10g heavy planted. I'm trying to hold out for a good deal on craigslist for pretty much ANY of the higher brand filters rated for my tank, but it doesn't look good so far.

Any recommendations? I've been reading that canister filters without Carbon filtration seem to be the most popular.


----------

